# [KDM] Localisation clavier (Résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permet de vous soumettre un problème plutôt récalcitrant. J'ai beau rechercher un peu partout sur les forums et l'Internet, je n'ai trouvé aucune information pouvant me donner une solution que je n'ai pas essayé.

Tout mon système est bien localisé sauf KDM.

Voilà ce que j'ai déjà réalisé comme configuration :

xorg.conf :

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"  # pour les claviers internationaux

   Option      "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

```

30-keyboard.conf : 

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

#       Option "XkbModel" "logitech_g15"

#       Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp:switch,grp_led:scroll,compose:rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

#       Option "XkbVariant" ",qwerty"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Je souligne ici le fait que la combinaison des touches [Ctrl] + [Alt] + [<-Bck] ne fonctionne pas non plus (rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp), même en mettant dans xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "DontZap"       "false"

```

Je suppose donc que c'est la configuration de X et coince.

KDM quant à lui semble bien paramétré ; kdmrc :

```

Language=fr_FR

Charset=iso8859-15

Country=fr

```

Informations sur Xorg :

```
X.Org X Server 1.9.5    USE="dmx nptl udev xorg (...) -kdrive"
```

J'ai également configuré le HAL (étant donné que KDE le requière).

Ici 10-xinput-configuration.fdi :

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

-->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">fr</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

Ici 10-keymap.fdi :

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">fr</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Extrait du log Xorg0.log (je suppose que c'est celui là qui nous intéresse ?)

```

[    12.531] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    12.531] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    12.531] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

Je continue de rechercher, si quelqu'un à un tuyau, je prends !

Merci  :Wink: Last edited by versus8 on Thu May 26, 2011 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inky-full-bash

Bonjour

En fait, dès que l'on a HAL, le xorg.conf n'est plus pris en compte. De plus, il me semble que KDE configure le clavier tout seul, sans passer par HAL. Il faut donc changer les paramètres clavier de KDE. Cependant, KDM est géré par la session root, donc il faut accéder aux paramètres KDE en root !

Par exemple, via "kdesu systemsettings" qui ouvrira le panneau de config en mode root (donc très dangereux ...). Ensuite je ne me rappelle plus s'il faut aller dans la section "localisation", "clavier" ou "gestionnaire de connexion" ; mais l'un des trois modifie la keymap de KDM.

Ou alors c'est bien HAL qui pose problème, et dans ce cas là il faut soit trouver le fdi concerné, soit passer à kde-4.6 (qui n'a pas besoin de HAL).

C'est à cause de ce problème que j'ai quitté KDE dès la version 4.5, pour passer à fluxbox ^^

----------

## versus8

Merci pour tout tes conseils, mais j'avais déjà été voir les settings dans KDE concernant KDM.

Si je trouve pas, tant pis. Sinon je reviendrai le dire ici  :Wink: 

----------

## Kalax

Salut à tous,

As-tu essayé de configurer ton clavier par le pilote evdev?

Voici la marche à suivre si tu ne l'as pas encore fait :

Tu crées le dossier xorg.conf.d dans X11 :

```
mkdir -p /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
```

Ensuite tu crées le fichier 10-evdev.conf à l'intérieur :

```
nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
```

Dans 10-evdev.conf tu ajoutes ceci :

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option "XkbVariant" "oss_latin9"

EndSection
```

Redémarre ton serveur X et ton clavier devrait être en français.

Normalement si ton clavier est bien configuré dans Xorg, tu n'as pas besoin de le spécifier dans KDE.

@+

----------

## versus8

Et bien merci a toi Kalax !  Le clavier dans X est bien mappé grace à toi  :Smile: 

Afin de mettre le tag "Résolu", pourrais-tu me dire où pourrais-je trouver la documentation udev concernant xorg.conf.d (ou du moins la source de tes infos) ?

----------

## Kalax

Je pourrais pas te dire exactement, ça fait un petit bail que j'ai fait ce fichier.

Il me semble que j'avais obtenu des infos par ci par là que j'avais ensuite concaténées.

Je me souviens que le wiki de Archlinux m'avait été très utile.

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir être plus précis.

@+

----------

## versus8

C'est pas grave, merci quant même.

----------

## ekryyn

Merci Kalax,

Juste pour préciser que ta solution a résolu mon problème de clavier us dans GDM (histoire de donner des billes à google pour les malheureux qui triment)

----------

